# [Python] Installe un module



## Igbe (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'installer le module treetaggerwrapper.py
http://www.limsi.fr/Individu/pointal/p [...] r-module.html
(le module n'est plus disponible en téléchargement mais je l'ai déjà récupéré)
c'est un truc treetaggerwrapper.py



> Installation:
> 
> Simply put the module in a directory listed in the Python path.
> 
> ...


 

 Seulement je ne comprends rien à ce qu'il faut faire...
Si vous pouviez m'expliquer simplement (je suis nul en informatique) ce qu'il faut faire ça serait gentil

(on m'a déjà répondu 
: Donc tu installes ton module dans un répertoire connu de python (variable PATH) et tu crées ce fichier ~ /.MacOSX/environment.plist et dedans tu ajoutes ta variable TAGDIR="/le/chemin/vers/ton/répertoire/de/treetaggerwrapper/"
mais ça ne m'aide pas du tout.........)

Merci


----------

